Ask HN: What's Your Twitter Handle? Let's Connect - startupflix
======
27182818284
To be honest, I don't want to. Way too much noise on Twitter. It is terribly
difficult to find good content and _really_ easy to find inflammatory content.
After connecting, I think there would be too much non-startup, non-technical
retweets and tweets from the new connections that would just add noise.

~~~
startupflix
Agree a bit.

